# Wrangler TJ Plow?



## cpmx450 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi i have a 99 wrangler with a 6" lift, was wondering what i would need to plow with it. I am getting a set of studded snow tires already and know i will need a custom mount with lots of support. Was curious as to what else i will need or what else makes things easier, for example do i need air bags, or any specific things to make the jeep heavier?
Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

6" of lift is going to be fairly tough to plow with! Whatever brand mount you decide to go with is going to have to have some crazy reinforcements on it! 


EDIT: And you dont need studded snow tires to plow. A good set of winter tires will do just fine. Save the extra cash for the truckside mount your going to have to have custom made. $$$$$


----------



## cpmx450 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, i know i dont need the studs but have a buddy that gave me a really good deal on them so i figured why not. As for the mount i realize ill need lots on support which im not looking forward to the cost of the custom mount but its got to be done soo. Is there anything else i should purchase such as weights or anything? I Saw plowmiester has a lead rear bumper was wondering where he got that from.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

Again it depends on the plow you decide to go with. If you get something like a Suburbanite, Homesteader, or Snoway md series then you dont need any ballast. If you get a heavier plow then you may need some.

As far as front suspension, just get some Timbrens or air shocks and you will be fine

The other added cost is commercial insurance for your Jeep. Make sure you get a few different quotes from your agent and pick the one that suits you best


----------



## cpmx450 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im looking at getting a 7'6" boss plow have an 8' on work truck and really like it, with that said would you recommend ballast if so how much?
Thanks


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

Which model Boss?


----------



## cpmx450 (Jan 31, 2011)

Either the standard duty or superduty steel, or possibly the trip-edge


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

Your going to need at least a couple hundred pounds!!! Id go with the Sport Duty if I were you. The others are going to be a hell of a lot of weight on that front end.


----------



## cpmx450 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea i realized there pretty heavy plows but have heard bad things about a lot of the smaller plows, and would rather spend some money to set everything up correct so the front end can handle that rather then get a smaller less commercial plow that may not last to long.


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

i made my own mount it wasn't hard at all just need 2x2x1/4 tubing, 5"wide 1/4 thick plate steel and some 2x2x1/4 angle, 6 hours and a welder.

i will post pics but my plow is a fisher so it might not be much help.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

The sport duty or Western HTS (or LSX) will do a fine job for commercial plowing. But if you really want to get a heavy duty plow, you should probably upgrade your front axle to a Dana 44. Otherwise your going to spend more time replacing ball joints and U joints than plowing


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

The sport duty or Western HTS (or LSX) will do a fine job for commercial plowing. But if you really want to get a heavy duty plow, you should probably upgrade your front axle to a Dana 44. Otherwise your going to spend more time replacing ball joints and U joints than plowing


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The Snoway with a rubicon mount could work for you the Snoway's Down pressure is a real asset when back dragging.

Check out plowmiester's rigs here on the site, While he doesn't have lift kits on his jeep wranglers but he does over a hundred driveways and he is pushing heavy iron (relatively speaking) with minimum modification outside of front shocks and lead rear bumpers.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

KM81;1223690 said:


> The sport duty or Western HTS (or LSX) will do a fine job for commercial plowing. But if you really want to get a heavy duty plow, you should probably upgrade your front axle to a Dana 44. Otherwise your going to spend more time replacing ball joints and U joints than plowing


The TJ dana 30 and 44 have the same axle tubes, u-joints, ball joints, outer shafts and unit bearings.


----------



## AHSnowplowing (Jan 11, 2011)

Couple things:

1. The jeep does NOT need timbrens with a 6" lift....aftermarket springs have heavier spring rates then small stock coils.

2. The jeep front end especially when lifted is not made to hold a truck plow....I have a fishe 6'9 steel on mine and its great...would I consider a 7'6....yes, although it is big...but not a super duty 7'6 or 8...maybe a sport duty at best and be ready to fix the front end often.

3. Plowmeister "has minimum modification outside of shocks and a lead bumper"....are you serious! ?! He has a Dana 60 rear end, ARB air lockers, a braced frame (custom) to prevent flex/twisting, gears, he IS lifted and way more...heres a post from him.




No your not going to put this or any real plow on a stock jeep.

I plow 98 Driveways each storm. I don’t do it for Beer money, I do it for a living. I use a jeep because I can double my income over using a truck. (I used to use a truck)

I go to the Boss sight and see #700 for the plow. For over 20 years I've used Fisher 7 1/2 RD plows. They weigh #630 plus #60 for a back drag edge + #30 for a snow foil + #50 for a cutting edge.

I use air shocks up front with 145 PSI and #500 lead rear bumper insert. I have a #3500 F axle and a Dana 60 rear axle with disk brakes. I made the truck side Boss mount and I beefed up the jeep frame. I am geared for 33" tires 4.56 gears and to plow I use 31" Blizzak tires (don’t tell me your brand X all season or mud tire work as well, your full of sh**! and have never used a specialty snow tire.)

I check the front end before every storm. Not the night before, 2 days before (got to have time to fix anything I find). I grease the front end every 2nd storm. I get 100K on wheel bearings 20~30 k on tie-rods 100K on ball joints. new U-joints 1-2 years (I also do extensive off roading with the jeep).


Lets be real....the jeeps are awesome plow vehicles, but they need a lot of custom work performed to them to be reliable with a large plow...I plow approx 45 drives per storm with an almost stock 2000 wrangler ( d30/d35 combo lifted 2", upgraded steering/tre's and balljoints, 500lbs ballast, mastercraft msr snows, and a fisher 6'9 steel ld plow) but it is what it is....its not a 3500 truck.


----------



## cpmx450 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok, thanks for all the helpful info everyone. I will not be using this plow for commercial or large lots it will only be used for residential drive ways. I will most likely be doing around 30-40 driveways maybe a little more. over the summer im going to regear it to a 4.56 since i have 35s on it now and will be running 31" snow tires for plowing. Also im going to put arb lockers in. With this said what plows would you guys recommend? the only reason i looked into the boss is because i have one on my 2500 and is really easy mounting and has been a great plow, but then again i realize thats a 2500 also, so any recommendations would be great thanks!!


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

cpmx450;1224226 said:


> ok, thanks for all the helpful info everyone. I will not be using this plow for commercial or large lots it will only be used for residential drive ways. I will most likely be doing around 30-40 driveways maybe a little more. over the summer im going to regear it to a 4.56 since i have 35s on it now and will be running 31" snow tires for plowing. Also im going to put arb lockers in. With this said what plows would you guys recommend? the only reason i looked into the boss is because i have one on my 2500 and is really easy mounting and has been a great plow, but then again i realize thats a 2500 also, so any recommendations would be great thanks!!


what do you have for a rear end? i wouldn't spend $5 fixing or upgrading a d35 imo air lockers are not worth the money. 2500 bucks for what? hit a stick off road and pop a line? turn just a little bit better on the street? i am all set put a aussie up front and depends what you have for a rear axle. if your gona re gear go with 4.88 i have 4.56 in my tj and wish i was deeper for off roading, and on the street there wont be much difference.


----------

